# Brighton West Pier



## megalith6 (Nov 10, 2010)

this picture was begun inside the West Pier, about a year before it was burned down

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/3345844780/

used to visit the pier as a kid, when it was a functioning 'pleasure site' so was doubly upset when the place was destroyed

Ric


----------



## krela (Nov 10, 2010)

Hi, please [ame="http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=16286"]read this[/ame] before posting another report. Thanks.


----------

